# Framing nailer for a small renovation



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Can't go wrong with a Porter Cable FR305A. Just make sure you get the standard round nail version, *NOT* the clipped head version.

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211674024&sr=8-1

Hitachi makes a decent nailer too. Senco also. 
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-NR90A...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211674125&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Senco-FramePr...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211674089&sr=1-3


----------



## RolandOG (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. I was looking at the PC combo kit at Home Depot today. It doesn't have the FR350 in it but it does have the other nailers I was looking at as well as the pancake compressor. Will that compressor do a decent job paired with the FR350 or should I look at something else? I don't need anything super-powerful, just something that will drive the nails in. I'm sure I won't be working at a fast rate so I assume it will be able to keep up.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

There are 2 things to consider. You need the compressor to create enough PSI to allow the gun to operate at it's proper PSI. The size of the tank is for reserve air. You can get a smaller tank as you say you won't be going fast. However, you still need the compressor to create the proper PSI. The PC gun has an operating pressure: 70-120 psi. That means you need a compressor that can supply as much. I believe for a framing nailer you should look a compressor that has a max pressure of around 130. Also look for the most CFM at 90 PSI. This is how much of the PSI is reaching the gun. More CFM will help power the gun more effectively. 
I'm not sure of the stats in the kit you saw. Is this it?
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...f=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211676777&sr=1-19
If so, you can see the compressor has a max of 150 PSI but a lower CFM. This will work for a framing nailer in a DIY scenario. Also, if that's the kit you're looking at, I think you'd be better off with an angled finish nailer. It helps you get into tight corners to toe nail. I think it's a more useful version . Just my opinion.


----------



## RolandOG (May 23, 2008)

This is the one I was looking at:

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211679738&sr=1-2

I know I could get a better compressor but I don't anticipate using the framer for much more than this renovation and a deck in a couple years. I expect to get a lot more use out of the other nailers in that combo in my woodshop after this project is complete.

I was going to buy all of these things separately but the price of the PC combo is really hard to beat for a DIY homeowner.

Thanks for the replies, btw. I appreciate it.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

the little compressor will run the 350 BUT at a slow rate. Since you are not framing a house for pay, only working on yours at your pace is will work. It will recycle about every 2 shots.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

That compressor WILL run the FR305A. :thumbsup:

Good luck
Angus


----------



## ctkulig (Nov 5, 2007)

I got the same Porter Cable pancake and it runs a framing gun, and cycles about every 12 shots


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

That compressor and set up will work fine for Home owners and their projects. 

We have that set up as well, in our tool arsenault. Still running strong after 5 years. 

We also have the PC FR350, the older guns that load by pulling the loading tab back dropping the nails in, from the top of the magazine, then releasing the load tab. The new ones: you load the nails in from the back of the magazine, and pull the tab back to set it. I like the old models. I even bought a couple of used ones (over the newer model) because of that = my 2 cents.


----------



## RolandOG (May 23, 2008)

This is good news. I guess I'll go with that combo kit and the FR350A. Both are carried at my local HD.

Dumb question, when a box of nails lists the FR350 I assume they'll also fit the 350A? What's the difference between the two, just the way the nails load (as AtlanticWBConst. describes)? Are there any preferred brands of nails?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Not sure on the "A" However as Angus said earlier you DO NOT WANT THE CLIPPED HEAD NAILER, Full head fr350. As for nails I use various brands: Master brand, Hitachit,Senco etc. Most often generic brands work fine, Master is a generic and carried at Lowes along with the others. 
Unless you a a large person you should use both hands for the framer right on trigger and push the nose down and left ON TOP of gun to reduce alot of the recoil. If not the gun will not really set the nails instead it will rebound off the wood. I will probably get flack over the last comment:yes:
however my 350 is that way. My Paslode cordless framer also ya need both hands to set em


----------



## RolandOG (May 23, 2008)

Got it on the full round head. I'll definitely make sure I get the F*R*350A not the F*C*350A. Thanks also for the nail info.

Last question, does anyone know if PC honors the warranty if you buy from Amazon? I didn't see Amazon listed on the PC website as a certified online dealer.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

Just an FYI, there are a few ebay stores that sell the FR350 factory reconditioned. They are a few $$ cheaper even with shipping. Some dont like recon stuff, but I thought I might let you know.


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

Hi...Nice to see your getting on job site experience and can use a hammer and saw...

I just wanted to point out that you should ask to try the nailer your thinking of buying to see how it feels to you before you buy...as you have to like using it, etc...Also about the air compressor you buy ...you should hear it run to see if the noise level is ok where you plan to run it ...some run a lot if it's just the bare, get you by size, for the tool you plan to use...As the rig can be used for other jobs needing air having a little extra size can't hurt...My friend got a deal on one that came with double air tanks...If one tank got a leak he can seal it off and use the other tank......

Just some thoughts...Good luck there...


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

RolandOG said:


> Thanks. I was looking at the PC combo kit at Home Depot today. It doesn't have the FR350 in it but it does have the other nailers I was looking at as well as the pancake compressor. Will that compressor do a decent job paired with the FR350 or should I look at something else? I don't need anything super-powerful, just something that will drive the nails in. I'm sure I won't be working at a fast rate so I assume it will be able to keep up.


I've used that pancake compressor with a framing nailer, and it keeps up just fine. I expect if I were really fast at framing, it might be underpowered, but working at a reasonable one-man pace framing a shed, I never had a problem with the compressor falling behind or short-cycling.


----------



## RolandOG (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear more feedback. It sounds like the PC combo is going to work well for me. I definitely won't be working fast. I just need something that will shoot the nails I need and be reliable.


----------



## RolandOG (May 23, 2008)

I picked up the combo kit and FR 350A over the weeked, although I think I'm going to return the 350A and get the FR350MAG. MA code requires 16D common and the 350A won't shoot them. I shoulda checked first but it was a spur of the moment buy while getting other stuff.

BTW, I asked this earlier but I was hoping to get some clarification. If a box of nails says it fits the FR350A does that mean it fits the FR350MAG as well? I know it won't fit in the clipped head version. I ask because I need to know what nails to get and my local HD only had nails listing the 350A. Should I be buying nails online instead?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Nails should be fine and the same. the "mag" part is just the fact it is made from Magnesium instead of aluminum.


----------

